# New AxioLabs Site



## BillHicksFan (Feb 26, 2011)

Who's used the new site? Are they the real deal?

http://axiolabs.eu/index.php


----------



## juicebox0017 (Feb 26, 2011)

From what I've been hearing is stay clear of them. I'd hold off for a while until we hear more about them. But try a small one just be careful. It's real easy to by a label printer


----------



## prop01 (Feb 26, 2011)

Link did not come up for me . But no, I have not used the "new Axio " and I am leery to do so .


----------



## BillHicksFan (Feb 26, 2011)

Hmm, the link works for me. The minimum order is $200 with free shipping worldwide. I don't want to be first to get ripped, GenX already owe me gears and as the saying goes.....








YouTube Video













^ That wasn't quite right but you know what I mean.


----------



## persianprince23 (Feb 26, 2011)

i wouldnt touch axio or anything affiliated with it


----------



## SFW (Feb 26, 2011)

umm if i recall correctly, Axio once stated that the .eu site was bogus.


----------



## CG (Feb 26, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> umm if i recall correctly, Axio once stated that the .eu site was bogus.



this

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## BillHicksFan (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks, I wasn't aware of that. I'll send support a message telling them to go fck their mothers.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 26, 2011)

I hear they sell quality jewish gears . .  go for it!


----------



## strategos14 (Feb 27, 2011)

yeah i don't think that's a new site at all. think i remember reading somewhere to stay away from that site


----------



## bennny c (Feb 27, 2011)

I was told that they are fake not gtg. But if you hear different let me know. I was told by a rep.


----------



## Saney (Feb 27, 2011)

If that new Axio site sells quality canola, then sign my fat hairy ass up!


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 27, 2011)

Fuck axio....in the ass....no lube.



Hate those bastards.


----------



## djm6464 (Feb 27, 2011)

^^^my last cycle i used some axio test enth....the fkn ba in it was ridiculous, it seriously backed up all the crap iv read about them as of late....it wasnt funny


----------

